# Re packed and ready for the trip home



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

After another Xmas and new year visiting friends and family in Devon and Hampshire we have now turned the motorhome from a caravan back to a camper and ready for the trip back home to Spain. 
Catching the 19.30 ferry from Dover tomorrow and then working our way slowly down the west coast of France, then Zaragossa, Morella and valencia. 
We just need the channel to calm down a bit after today's winds. 
So call in for a chat if you spot us. I'm sure we are the only motorhome with MHF stickers on the screen. Well I have never Seen any in the last 10 years.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a safe trip Hogan, I do have a large yellow pennant sticker on my windscreen.Right in front of the mirror. Not visible when the silver screens are up though.   

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get your self over to Alentejo in Portugal the weather is fantastic!


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Get your self over to Alentejo in Portugal the weather is fantastic!


Certainly superb in Portugal at the moment,in fact so nice just started the process of buying a Park home in Alentejo,can't wait!!


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Cabby

Any idea where I can purchase an MHF windscreen sticker.

Nuke posted a link to Outbits in 2009 but the product is not available any more.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you for mentioning Morella Hogan - a friend was complimented on a beautifully colourful, hand-painted bowl that I had bought her in M.... - I could NOT remember the name!

Absolute gem of a place, lovely to wander through, and an interesting castle if you're feeling fit.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

hogan said:


> After another Xmas and new year visiting friends and family in Devon and Hampshire we have now turned the motorhome from a caravan back to a camper and ready for the trip back home to Spain.
> Catching the 19.30 ferry from Dover tomorrow and then working our way slowly down the west coast of France, then Zaragossa, Morella and valencia.
> We just need the channel to calm down a bit after today's winds.
> So call in for a chat if you spot us. I'm sure we are the only motorhome with MHF stickers on the screen. Well I have never Seen any in the last 10 years.


Forget waiting for waves to calm down! It's the train every time at this time of the year. It may cost a bit more but well worth it in my opinion, and it gives you a bit more travel time in France. Safe journey though and Happy New Year.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

JWW
They now have 2 aires at Morella one official with services just outside the village and one unofficial in the top carpark. 
Annsman
£71 ferry £170 tunnel so I don't care how rough it is. It's a no brainer to me. Especially after having yachts for 30 years.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Have a good, safe trip back.

Yes £100 is a big difference and I know which one we would also choose.

Paul.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah I must admit a hundred pound difference would have me queuing at the ferry port too! We came back just before Christmas and there was only a 40 quid difference.

Ann prefers the ferry too because of the duty free shopping!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re Morella aires - we used the services at the one outside but as it was too far for my infirm hubby to walk, we drove to the carpark and discovered it was possible to stay - don't think it was official at that time tho.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Sorry but use Euro tunnel/tesco vouchers every time. Took me ages to convince Hubby it was OK now he wouldn't get on a ferry from choice. All that faffing about. Drive on, 35 minutes, drive off straight to City Europe stock up, good sleep then off to wherever. Lovely


----------

